# How long can I leave my leopard geckos.



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Obviously it's a long way a way but in February I am going to Canada for a week. I was wondering if my leos would be Ok for a week without changing their water or feeding etc?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

A WEEK?

No food for a week? Are you serious?

Also water should be changed regular, more than once a week either way.

Maybe somone on the forum lives near you and would look after him


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

repkid said:


> Obviously it's a long way a way but in February I am going to Canada for a week. I was wondering if my leos would be Ok for a week without changing their water or feeding etc?


food may be? water is more important should be changed dayly


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

the water problem can be sorted by buying one of those water rock thingys i have one and it works the same way as a birds waterer does they drink from the bottom and it just keeps refiling but its best to have fresh water in there daily or you could ask a friend to pop round once a day and feed them and water them i suppose


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Shouldn't things like holidays be tacken into acount before your perants let you get all these pets?


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

no-one who gets a pet never goes on holiday. they are just asking if it would be ok, now they know it isn't i'm sure they will be looking into boarding in a pet shop or finding someone to look after them. the above comment is unhelpful and pointless


----------



## m4rt1n (Aug 24, 2008)

i dont know if theres any local to yourself but my petshop will happily look after them for a week so im sure you can find somewhere that will.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

missk said:


> no-one who gets a pet never goes on holiday. they are just asking if it would be ok, now they know it isn't i'm sure they will be looking into boarding in a pet shop or finding someone to look after them. the above comment is unhelpful and pointless


No, what i mean is,

he has, what looks like 3 leos and 2 corn snakes,

if his perants go on holiday then - they shoukd think about stuff like boarding the pets before getting them.

I have 2 dogs, 2 chinchillas, 2 snakes, and no i havn't been on holiday in 3 4 years, last time i boarded the snake and took the dog with me.

Most people on the forum with lots of reps never have holidays either LOL


Its quite imature or somone to think they could leave any pet for a week totally alone


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

missk said:


> no-one who gets a pet never goes on holiday. they are just asking if it would be ok, now they know it isn't i'm sure they will be looking into boarding in a pet shop or finding someone to look after them. the above comment is unhelpful and pointless


:lol2: i agree we all need holidays (god knows) and i think the boarding idea is great i did that last month when i went away and all you have to do is sign a disclaimer and away you go ! if thats not an option for you then cant you ask a neighbor to pop round ?


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Are they in vivs or RUBs? I live about 25 mins away in Ashford Middlesex, I could look after them for you if you liked but I don't have a lot of room so would need them to be in 1 viv or in seperate RUBs?

I have 2 leos and a beardie so I know how to care for them etc.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I wouldn't say any longer than 2 days tops.

Its not so much the food and water to me, the water won't get that dirty and you can leave lots of food in a dish, but its the unexpected things like your heatmat breaks or the weather suddenly turns really warm or you leo hurts itself of gets ill.

It could go a couple of days without heat or treatment but after that its going to get really serious.

Having a friend or neighbour popping in shouldn't really be an issue and worse case scenario you can take it to a reptile shop... it might be a horrible experience for your rep, but it will be safe and it is pretty cheap.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

iv hurd you can leave ya beardies alone 4 up 2 a week just give them 1 big feed before you go


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> No, what i mean is,
> 
> he has, what looks like 3 leos and 2 corn snakes,
> 
> ...


no, you think about boarding pets when you plan your holidays.

its mature of a young lad to find out first. A leo will be fine without food for a week - hence the fat reserves in their tails - so they'd just need the water changing.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> iv hurd you can leave ya beardies alone 4 up 2 a week just give them 1 big feed before you go


No,

i mean, electrics fail, water Will dry up under the hear, 

Like i said, any pet left alone is wrong, - more than 2 days top!


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't go on holiday because of the Tegu, no where has a big enough tank to board her.. 

Can't you get a trusting family member to change the water and feed it, or check for any electrical problems, I know I wouldn't trust most of my family with my Lizards :?


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Would you like to be left alone with no food for a week? 

Also heating could fail etc..

Sure someone can look after them for you..

Im going away in a week for 9 days.. Putting snakes into a rep shop costs £3 a day.. and others are going back to the breeders cos they are lovely people :flrt:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, I would say that leopard geckos are more than capable of lasting a week without food if they are in good condition. In fact it is possible that they can go several months. Water again, could do with changing in that time, but as already suggested there are ways around this. As for heating breaking down, this is also not a massive problem for the sake of a couple of days (and is unlikely) because the leo will at worst go into a state of semi brumation. As for it getting too hot, im sure the tank is on a thermostat anyway.

With all these things taken into account, I would not feel bad going away for a week with a family member making a single visit at a mid point to check things are fine.

Obviously, with species with different requirements I will feel different.

Andy


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Just glad my daughter has just turned 16 (good and bad news, stroppy emo) so can look after the gang while we go away for a few days. Pet shop is an option for someone with a few reps, good question my friend shows you are thinking ahead


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

There are plenty of answers in here, just wanted to say well done for being brave and asking. Alot of people may have just gone away without asking and hope for the best.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

as said by elvis the gecko. we will happily look after them for you and we are not to far away

let us know 

cheers
dave


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I am curious about people who say that water will be okay for a week... I mean have you tried tasting water after it has even sat for a day or two? 

As for food no doubt leos can go for a week without access to food but I can't imagine why you would need to its not like they take up LOADS of room and I am sure someone could look after them.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

i go on holidays all the time! who says gettin a pet means you cant go on holiday? if you get a pet you must be willing to arrange for it to be looked after while your away never left alone esp not for a week, ask a friend if they could pop by and feed and water them? even if you have there food pre-arranged for them to just pop in(some of my friends cant stand crickets) i just pop what i would feed them in a tub ready to be popped in and my pets get along fine!!


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

Siman said:


> I am curious about people who say that water will be okay for a week... I mean have you tried tasting water after it has even sat for a day or two?
> 
> 
> > you are supposed to leave tap water you give to your rep to stand for a day to get rid of the chlorine... i don't think they are as fussy about how delicious the water is as humans, might taste quite nice to them... would you want to eat what they eat? I don't think we can compare human preferences to lizard preferences when it comes to taste. my idea of an awesome treat isn't a waxworm.


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> i go on holidays all the time! who says gettin a pet means you cant go on holiday? if you get a pet you must be willing to arrange for it to be looked after while your away never left alone esp not for a week, ask a friend if they could pop by and feed and water them? even if you have there food pre-arranged for them to just pop in(some of my friends cant stand crickets) i just pop what i would feed them in a tub ready to be popped in and my pets get along fine!!


Completely agree. My mum, my O/H mum and a friend all shared duties while I was on holiday for a week. Had to get the mums round for a tutorial first though (wasn't happy leaving my chameleon in novices' hands so gave them a quick demonstration). I had to seperate food out for all my reps and label the tubs as both mums werent keen on the crix & hoppers.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i have my brother feed mine, i left a detailed sheet when i was away last week and labelled up each reps food in tubs. Good on you for asking, hope you find someone too help and have a nice holiday :2thumb:


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Ok, I would say that leopard geckos are more than capable of lasting a week without food if they are in good condition. In fact it is possible that they can go several months. Water again, could do with changing in that time, but as already suggested there are ways around this. As for heating breaking down, this is also not a massive problem for the sake of a couple of days (and is unlikely) because the leo will at worst go into a state of semi brumation. As for it getting too hot, im sure the tank is on a thermostat anyway.
> 
> With all these things taken into account, I would not feel bad going away for a week with a family member making a single visit at a mid point to check things are fine.
> 
> ...


 
*Agreed :2thumb: a single mid-week visit to change the water would be fine, or twice even better. But It would obviously be better to leave them with someone for the regular water changes and feeding. They would last a week no probs with food, providing they are a good size and in good health, but if you could get them fed at least once midweek with the water change and a good clean out, that would be much better. There's always a way!!*

*Lee *: victory:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I clearly have lost my mind when I forgot to say all my leos get a bowl of mealies which almost certainly will last a week.... so they clearly wouldn't starve... doh.

Andy


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

missk said:


> Siman said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious about people who say that water will be okay for a week... I mean have you tried tasting water after it has even sat for a day or two?
> ...


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

some of you are a joke having a go at him he asked a question not for people to have a go at him no wonder people are scared to post and ask questions theres no need at all for what some of you have said a simple answer would of done


----------



## RhodaH (Jun 13, 2008)

When I went away my parents looked after my gecko. I left instructions and all was fine. Isn't there a friend or someone that you can leave instructions with or even like a boarding place that keeps reptiles?


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

Siman said:


> missk said:
> 
> 
> > Siman said:
> ...


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

missk said:


> Siman said:
> 
> 
> > missk said:
> ...


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Are they in vivs or RUBs? I live about 25 mins away in Ashford Middlesex, I could look after them for you if you liked but I don't have a lot of room so would need them to be in 1 viv or in seperate RUBs?
> 
> I have 2 leos and a beardie so I know how to care for them etc.


They are in vivs atm but I could easily buy some RUB's to house them in while they are at yours.


GlasgowGecko said:


> Ok, I would say that leopard geckos are more than capable of lasting a week without food if they are in good condition. In fact it is possible that they can go several months. Water again, could do with changing in that time, but as already suggested there are ways around this. As for heating breaking down, this is also not a massive problem for the sake of a couple of days (and is unlikely) because the leo will at worst go into a state of semi brumation. *As for it getting too hot, im sure the tank is on a thermostat anyway*.
> 
> With all these things taken into account, I would not feel bad going away for a week with a family member making a single visit at a mid point to check things are fine.
> 
> ...


*Yeah they are all on thermostats.*


zemon said:


> as said by elvis the gecko. we will happily look after them for you and we are not to far away
> 
> let us know
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer. atm obviously I don't know who'll look after them but will decide closer to the time. Same goes for elvis the gecko.


you are supposed to leave tap water you give to your rep to stand for a day to get rid of the chlorine... i don't think they are as fussy about how delicious the water is as humans, might taste quite nice to them... would you want to eat what they eat? I don't think we can compare human preferences to lizard preferences when it comes to taste. my idea of an awesome treat isn't a waxworm.[/quote]:lol2: so true! I wouldnt like the idea of a waxworm either.



about_a_girluk said:


> i have my brother feed mine, i left a detailed sheet when i was away last week and labelled up each reps food in tubs. Good on you for asking, hope you find someone too help and have a nice holiday :2thumb:


I will :lol2:


GlasgowGecko said:


> I clearly have lost my mind when I forgot to say all my leos get a bowl of mealies which almost certainly will last a week.... so they clearly wouldn't starve... doh.
> 
> Andy


Yeah my mealies usually last a week in the leos viv so they'd be fed enough.


Anyway I will probably be able to get someone to pop in and change water etc. It's a shame that my dad's best mate normally comes round when we are on holiday and gets the post etc but he's scared of snakes.
Thanks for the help everyone and the offers from elvis the gecko and zemon!

Brad


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

well i suppose in the wild their may be puddles of water in rocks that would be pretty stagnant. I think as long as the water is boiled to remove anything nasty a week would probably be ok. Then again surely you could just ask someone to change the water on the third day?

Food wise just leave a bowl of some mealies( although they could pupate in that time i suppose). I think if you give them a good feed before you go then leave some mealies in a bowl it would be good, i mean i haven't kept Leos before but i assume if the mealies do pupate they can eat the black beetles to?


Oh hey SIMAN! You live in Notts too!!: victory:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> well i suppose in the wild their may be puddles of water in rocks that would be pretty stagnant. I think as long as the water is boiled to remove anything nasty a week would probably be ok. Then again surely you could just ask someone to change the water on the third day?
> 
> Food wise just leave a bowl of some mealies( although they could pupate in that time i suppose). I think if you give them a good feed before you go then leave some mealies in a bowl it would be good, i mean i haven't kept Leos before but i assume if the mealies do pupate they can eat the black beetles to?
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately I dont think they eat the beetles but they eat the aliens. Well I have seen mine do it anyway. But that shouldn't be a problem as it takes over a week for them to turn into beetles.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> well i suppose in the wild their may be puddles of water in rocks that would be pretty stagnant. I think as long as the water is boiled to remove anything nasty a week would probably be ok. Then again surely you could just ask someone to change the water on the third day?
> 
> Food wise just leave a bowl of some mealies( although they could pupate in that time i suppose). I think if you give them a good feed before you go then leave some mealies in a bowl it would be good, i mean i haven't kept Leos before but i assume if the mealies do pupate they can eat the black beetles to?
> 
> ...


Very random, I do indeed! :lol2:

To be honest, the "in the wild" thing doesn't sit right with me. I mean, they're captive bred meaning most of the immunities they would get from hatching in the wild over the course of time would mean they would be able to eat and drink very differently to how they are now.

Leaving the bowl of mealies may or may not be a good idea, I mean if they're left without food (mealies) they may stop moving after a few days which the movement is what attracts the leos to them. Either way I'm sure they'll be fine but obviously if you can find someone to look after them then all the better.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok cool, no problem. Bare in mind that myself and Zemon are boyfriend and girlfriend and live together so it'd be both of us looking after them together, he's not just another random offer of a babysitter hehe.

Let us know nearer the time...We don't have anything planned in Feb and we would only need money for there food (unless you just bring it round with them) : victory:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Ok cool, no problem. Bare in mind that myself and Zemon are boyfriend and girlfriend and live together so it'd be both of us looking after them together, he's not just another random offer of a babysitter hehe.
> 
> Let us know nearer the time...We don't have anything planned in Feb and we would only need money for there food (unless you just bring it round with them) : victory:


 :lol2: i thought you were two COMPLETELY different people:lol2:


Thanks for the offer!!! Appreciate it ALOT!!!


----------

